# Kandahar Journals



## jollyjacktar (15 Sep 2015)

Screw Hyena road.  This, this is what I want to see.  World premier at the Canadian War Museum, September 24 at 7 p.m. 
http://www.kandaharjournals.com/



> SCREENINGS:
> 
> WORLD PREMIERE
> Canadian War Museum, Ottawa, Canada.
> ...



_- mod edit to fix spelling of thread title -_


----------



## dimsum (15 Sep 2015)

I think the public who has seen Hyena Road will likely be very interested in seeing Kandahar Journals.  Is it going to show in theatres/bases aside from the War Museum?


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Sep 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I think the public who has seen Hyena Road will likely be very interested in seeing Kandahar Journals.  Is it going to show in theatres/bases aside from the War Museum?



Not sure exactly where it will be available or shown.  I'm going to shoot for the premier here in Ottawa.  

From the site above.  



> Screenings and broadcasts to start fall 2015


----------



## Towards_the_gap (15 Sep 2015)

There was a tweet somewhere mentioning a national broadcast in October, but for the life of me I can't find it.

Looking forward to seeing it, I worked with Louie in 2010 and he graciously invited me to the premiere. I'll post a review on here.


----------



## cupper (15 Sep 2015)

Gonna try and get to the premier in DC in November.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Sep 2015)

You can check out the trailer here ....
http://www.kandaharjournals.com/trailer/
.... and a list of screenings (so far) here:
http://www.kandaharjournals.com/news/


----------



## Louie Palu (14 Oct 2015)

Hi!

I am one of the directors of Kandahar Journals, a documentary film based on my personal journals kept in Kandahar from 2006-2010. The film is in the early days of special screenings and festivals. You can follow us on Facebook (just look up Kandahar Journals) twitter @kandaharfilm and the website www.kandaharjournals.com There will be a special Ottawa screening on Remembrance Day Nov 11, 2015. All details here

http://lostdominion.blogspot.com/2015/10/kandahar-journals-nov-11th-bytowne.html

Spread the word if you can, we are an independent production and word of mouth is key for us.

Thanks and hope to see you at the screenings.

Sincerely,

Louie Palu
Producer/Director Kandahar Journals


----------



## Louie Palu (14 Oct 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Someone of you know me and some don't. I am a civilian combat photographer who covered Kandahar from 2006-2010.

I am one of the directors of Kandahar Journals, a documentary film based on my personal journals kept in Kandahar from 2006-2010. The film is in the early days of special screenings and festivals. You can follow us on Facebook (just look up Kandahar Journals) twitter @kandaharfilm and the website www.kandaharjournals.com There will be a special Ottawa screening on Remembrance Day Nov 11, 2015. All details here:

http://lostdominion.blogspot.com/2015/10/kandahar-journals-nov-11th-bytowne.html

Spread the word if you can, we are an independent production and word of mouth is key for us.

Thanks and hope to see you at the screenings.

Sincerely,

Louie Palu
Producer/Director Kandahar Journals


----------



## RocketRichard (14 Oct 2015)

I've followed some of Louie's work in the New York Times, powerful stuff. Any chance of a Calgary screening?


----------



## Louie Palu (14 Oct 2015)

Anything is possible,

However we are a small independent production company so a theater or appropriate organization with access to a theater would have to invite us and host the screening.

I am always open to suggestions.

Sincerely,

Louie Palu
louie@louiepalu.com


----------



## Loachman (14 Oct 2015)

Many of us are waiting to see this, Louie.

And I've merged this with the existing thread.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Oct 2015)

Yes, I'm sorry I missed the Ottawa debut.


----------



## dimsum (14 Oct 2015)

Louie,

Any chance of having screenings at bases around the country?  I'm not sure what the rules would be regarding that.


----------



## Louie Palu (25 Oct 2015)

Great question and idea,

We are working on our outreach slowly bit by bit. The idea of screening at bases or at least garrison towns is on our agenda. Keep following us and sreading the word and almost anything is possible.

The Globe and Mail reviewed the film that can be found here

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts/film/doc-kandahar-journals-traces-photojournalists-experience-covering-front-line-combat/article26958464/

Follow the film on it's Facebook page here as well

https://www.facebook.com/KandaharJournals?ref=settings

We are a small independent film crew and every person spreading the word helps us out.

Louie


----------



## Louie Palu (28 Oct 2015)

If you are interested. Here is an interview I did with POV Magazine, a Canadian documentary film making magazine if you are interested in some of the deeper layers of the film.

http://povmagazine.com/articles/view/the-pov-interview-louie-palu-on-kandahar-journals


----------



## Loachman (29 Oct 2015)

Thanks, Louie.


----------



## Louie Palu (6 Nov 2015)

We just launched our new trailer for Kandahar Journals

https://vimeo.com/144790223


----------



## Petard (6 Nov 2015)

Absolutely stunning Louie
I think that brief trailer captures well the images that haunt many veterans, and journalists that cover conflicts: images of when they were there, jarringly among the images of mundane life in Canada moving on


----------



## RocketRichard (6 Nov 2015)

If you end up looking into Calgary the Plaza and the Globe are good options for theatres.


----------

